# Removing scratches from steering wheel emblem (mk4)



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

I tried rubbing compound and plastic polish briefly but I want to check with a few of you to make sure this isn't going to ruin the finish. I have the area around the elblem masked off with tape. There are just some scratches in the chrome VW emblem that I want to get rid of. The steering wheel is MINT except for the airbag emblem








Can i possibly replace JUST the airbag emblem?
PS: this is on a 3spoke GLI/20thAE perforated leather wheel


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Removing scratches from steering wheel emblem (VR)*

If the 4 spoke and 3 spoke emblems are removable and interchangable that would work also my current emblem is spotless.


_Modified by VR at 4:02 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Removing scratches from steering wheel emblem (VR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

I think it's part of the airbag statem - might not be able to remove - it might be just "scored". Call a dealer or Underground VW in Tampa. Either should know.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Removing scratches from steering wheel emblem (VR)*

ok well I confirmed with a few different people that the emblem is indeed part of the airbag system and cannot be exchanged/removed ect. 
bumping this to get more ideas/feedback


----------



## 501STormtrooper (May 11, 2008)

I saw someone had a sticker made to cover the original emblem with an .:R emblem.
Then you need to center and heat the sticker to fit the contour of the curve.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (501STormtrooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *501STormtrooper* »_I saw someone had a sticker made to cover the original emblem with an .:R emblem.
Then you need to center and heat the sticker to fit the contour of the curve.

good idea, I had thought about a sticker or vinyl - want to use that as a last resort though


----------



## MkIVGolf B5.5Passat (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Removing scratches from steering wheel emblem (VR)*

Had a friend try to use rubbing compound for the same thing, took the black off the finish, but the chrome bit was nice







He ended up getting a new steering wheel I think


----------

